# Japansese Funeral Car



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now for the Haunter who has everything.

http://mitglied.lycos.de/albeyer/id37.htm


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

You know, it never occurred to me that they would have such a unique thing. Coming from someone who has a soft spot for all things Japanese that is totally wicked.

-TM


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Odd.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It looks like a wealthy ******* stealing a temple.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Revenant said:


> It looks like a wealthy ******* stealing a temple.


LOL. Too Funny!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow just Wow


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

It looks like photoshop


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Are ya sure that's not a motorhome?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought it looked like photoshop also but others on Al's site don't look that way.
Al sure likes his Hearses. LOL!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I just looked at his temple page. The trucks look fuzzed and the temples clear. Looks shopped to me, but a neat concept nonetheless.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Somehow, that's just wrong...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

European Funeral Cars http://mitglied.lycos.de/albeyer/id27.htm

Austrailian Funeral Cars http://mitglied.lycos.de/albeyer/id40.htm

More European http://mitglied.lycos.de/albeyer/id39.htm


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

When I go, I wanna sit in the passenger side, and have my arm up, so I can wave at the people. I wanna be a HUGE bobble head!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's some similar pics


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Too funny..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

midnight_moon said:


> ...I wanna be a HUGE bobble head!


you mean you're not already? *ducks and runs*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm do they bounce


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And don't forget about cars that are down under, or other locations.

http://mitglied.lycos.de/albeyer/id40.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Frickin' sweeeeeeeeettttt!!!! Now THAT'S the hearse I want!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

this is an interesting trailer hearse...


----------

